# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #1064 andreas (skilla), Μαρούσι

## andreas

#1064 - SKILLA 

Απο σήμερα λειτουργεί node εδώ:
[url="http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1064[/url]
[url="http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=1064[/url]


Φωτογραφίες απο την ταράτσα θα βρειτε στο wind
και εδω:
[url]http://gallery.skilla.awmn[/url]

[b]Email επικοινωνιας: [email="[email protected]"][email protected][/email] / admin [email protected] skila.gr[/b] 

[code]
-= ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ 10.19.146.0/24 =-
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1064

Υπηρεσιες που τρεχουν
*http:* http://www.skilla.awmn
*ftp:* ftp.skilla.awmn | port: 21 | ebook/ebook123
*DNS:* 10.19.146.162 || Εξυπηρετει: skilla.awmn , nodas.awmn , leechers.awmn,
*DC++:* dc.skilla.awmn
*CACTI:* http://cacti.skilla.awmn http://cacti.skila.gr user/pass: awmn/awmn
*NAGIOS:* http://nagios.skilla.awmn http://nagios.skila.gr user/pass: awmn/awmn
*DC++ hub:* dc.skilla.awmn
*Forum:* http://forum.skilla.awmn || http://forum.skila.gr 
*CS Server 24/7:* 10.19.146.162 ή server3.cs.awmn
*Proxy:* 10.19.146.162:3128 / Προσβαση απο συγκεκριμενους
Οσα ειναι με πρασινο ειναι μεσω ινετ! Με σεβασμο!

*ftps:*
ftp://ebook:[email protected]:21/
ftp://upload:[email protected]:21/

14/20/2013
Link με akis #1702 down [εκλεισε ο κομβος]
Link με wire # down [ δεν τον βρισκω και το λινκ εχει πεσει 3+ εβδομαδες ]
Link με alex23 #3375 down [ δεν βγαινει με τιποτα το λινκ ]
Link με spef #8506 up 
Αναβάθμιση σε 6.4 ΜΤ

21/4/2010 ==> Νεο link με wire (#7726)
30/11/2009 ==> 6 χρονια: 5 links: selete , akis-man , nodas, alex23 , thought !!!
28/01/2009 ==> Αλλαχθηκε η xarivdi με ενα Dell/Tualatin - AP down μεχρι νεοτερας
30/11/2008 ==> 5 χρονια: 6 links: apoikos, selete , akis-man , nodas, alex23 , thought !!! Σταθερα  ::  
29/03/2007 ==> AP με ssid "awmn-1064-ap" (cisco 1242 με 2 rubberakia). dhcp: 10.19.146.0/26
30/11/2007 ==> 4 χρονια: 6 links: apoikos, selete , akis-man , nodas, alex23 , thought
3/12/2006 ==> Λινκ με jopa. Link με alex-23 down. Συνολο 6 λινκ
30/11/2006 ==> 3 χρονια
1/11/2005 ==> 4 links , 2 pc (linux + mt) = κομβος τουμπανο σε υπηρεσιες  :: 
24/01/2005 ==> Ελευθερο interface - Αναζητηση λινκ
28/10/2004 ==> Μεταφορα στο νεο C Class
8/10/2004 ==> Link με SELETE - Το λινκ με ablaz3r δεν λειτουργει προσωρινα
1/10/2004 ==> Link με ablaz3r (710)
27/09/2004 ==> To link με ysam1 δεν υφισταται πια. Σε αναζητηση νεου λινκ και παλι.... 
15/07/2004 ==> Link με ysam1 (το link me ysam2 δεν υφισταται πια)
Προστεθηκε UPS
18/06/2004 ==> Link με ysam2
17/06/2004 ==> Απο σημερα δουλευει και επισημα ο DNS! Ανανεωθηκε το σιτε! 
12/06/2004 ==> Προστεθηκαν πανοραμικες φωτογραφιες του κομβου

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες, καλορίζικο και το smartbridges!  ::

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Welcome, welcome(μην κράξει κανείς αγγλικά ήταν όχι greeklish  :: ). Προσπάθησε να δώσεις και κανένα μάθημα τον φλεβάρη μην είσαι μέχρι τότε επάνω στο pc  ::

----------


## papashark

Welcome και χρόνια πολλά !  ::

----------


## andreas

εyχαριστώ  ::

----------


## ATIA

Καλός τον Αντρίκο.

----------


## andreas

up!
Αλλαγές ***** edit 8/1/2003 ***** στο πρώτο ποστ

----------


## andreas

Ο εξοπλισμός για τα 2 νεα nterface έχει σχεδόν μαζευτεί (μεσα σε 10-15 μερες θα τα έχω όλα!). 

Έτσι, προκηρύσω διαγωνισμό:
1 θέση για βοηθό ανύψωσης πιάτου.
5 θέσεις για όποιον άλλον θέλει ή μπορει να βοηθήσει! 

Θα τηρηθεί ασυτηρή σειρά προτεραιότητας
Ο διαγωνσιμός ειναι φωτογραφικός για τον hdkiller  ::  

Τώρα σοβαρά, αν μπορει κάποιος να βοηθήσει να σηκώσουμε τα πιάτα (να βάλουμε τον ιστό και να τα σηκώσουμε) ασ ποστάρει  ::

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Παίρνω προτεραιότητα για την μία θέση...(ούτε στην τράπεζα να πήγαινα :: )
(μετά απο το τέλος της εξεταστικής)

ΥΓ: Μετά απο τα στησίματα σου χρωστάω και καφέ  ::

----------


## andreas

Ο κομβος θα υπολειτουργει το επομενο διαστημα (ο ενας δισκος καηκε (πηρε φωτια) και δεν δουλευει τιποτα!)

Μαλλον θα αγοραστει 2ος σκληρος συντομα [leechronia ενωθειτε! ]  ::

----------


## andreas

Απο σημερα και παλι πανω 24/7
Τα services ξαναλειτουργουν (ftp,dc++).
Ολα τα δεδομενα θα χανανεβουν απο αυριο

----------


## andreas

Απο σημερα δουλευει (σχεδον) public ftp και DNS στο 10.19.141.161
Τα links στο πρωτο ποστ!

Ναναι καλα ο αποικος που βοηθησε στο dns!

----------


## andreas

Απο σημερα παιζει και apache! (Θα configurαριστει πληρως τις επομενες μερες)

----------


## andreas

Απο σημερα (και μεχρι να βρεθει καποιος να το συνδεσω) το 2ο πιατο θα εκπεμπει προς το Ολυμπιακο σταδιο.

essid: "awmn-1064TEST"
πμ αν το πιασει καποιος!

----------


## dti

Καλά προς τα εκεί ποιός περιμένεις να συνδεθεί; Ο Καλατράβα;  ::  

Δεν το γυρνάς προς Ν. Ηράκλειο που είναι 3 τουλάχιστον που ψάχνονται να συνδεθούν (_DiMoN_ , m0bius, ON AIR);

----------


## andreas

mobius μαλλον πιανω. (αν ειναι εκει και αυτο που νομιζω πρεπει να τον επιασα σε σκαν)

Διμον χλωμο.
Με ΟΝΑΙΡ μιλαμε ηδη ....
Αλλα προς ηρακλειο εχω πολυ περιορισμενη θεα

----------


## andreas

Απο σημερα τρεχει και MRTG!

----------


## atzo

Ανδρέα σε έπιασα σήμερα απο την ταράτσα μου που έκανα scan με μια pacific wireless 24dBi!
Η απόστασή μας μπορεί να είναι μεγάλη (4,9km λέει η nodedb) αλλά δεν χάνουμε και τίποτα να δοκιμάσουμε. 
Δυστυχώς την Παρασκευή φεύγω εξωτερικό και γυρνάω 23 Μαϊου, αν τα καταφέρω θα γυρίσω το ελεύθερό μου interface να κοιτάει προς τα εσένα αν θες να δοκιμάσεις!

 ::

----------


## ysam

Δεν ξέρω που έχεις γυρίσει το πιάτο σου και τι πιάτο είναι, πάντος εγω σε είδα από το σημείο ysam. (Δλδ καμία σχέση  ::  ), στα πόσα db εκπέμπεις?

Φαντάζομαι FULL-Super-Extra 100mw + 24db gain - κάτι ψιλά.

ping - pong και κάποια στιγμή έφτασε και σε εμένα.  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι από _DiMon_ δεν φαίνεται ούτε καν ο πύργοσ του ΟΤΕ. Επίσης ο _DiMoN_ , εγώ και ο m0bius, θα μπορούσα να πω ότι είμαστε σε μια ευθεία.
Το Σαββατοκύριακο αυτό αν έχω χρόνο θα κάνω scan από την ταράτσα μου με την κεραία που μου έδωσες. Επίσης, κατά 99% θα αγοράσω και 2 Netgear στην ομαδική που διοργανώνεται, οπότε θα είμαι έτοιμος σε 2 εβδομάδες(ελπίζω να μην αργήσουν περισσότερο για links)
Περιμένω 1 πιάτο 80άρι Στέλιου, οπότε θα είμαι τζετ !!! 
Για το άλλο interface θα δούμε αν θα στήσω BB link ή AP, μιας και στην περιοχή μου, εκτός από Hd-Killer δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος. Αν αρκεί αυτός, τότε οκ, ΒΒ Link.

----------


## andreas

Εκπεμπω οσα βγαζει η netgear εξ υπακοης (by default  ::  ) στο λινουξ + πιατο. 

Εκπεμπω πολλα για να δουμε ποιος με πιανει. [που να δειτε ο ONAIR ποσα db εβγαλε χτες για να με πιασει.... ]

Χτες για κανα 20λεπτο την ειχα γυρισει προς το δυτικα και μετα την ξαναγυρισα προς το Ολυμπιακο (προς Χαλανδρι)

*atzo*: Γυρνατω να δουμε.... 

Πιανω και εναν 3Com, ειναι δικος μας με λαθος ssid?

----------


## andreas

Το βραδυ συνδεθηκε κανεις στο πιατο? Το MRTG εδειξε λιγη κινηση....

----------


## dti

> Πιανω και εναν 3Com, ειναι δικος μας με λαθος ssid?


Οχι, είναι κάποιος που εκπέμπει τόσο δυνατά ώστε να τον πιάνουμε και στην περιοχή γύρω από το Λυκαβηττό, αρχές Λ. Συγγρού, κλπ.!

----------


## andreas

Αυτος ειναι καινουργιο φρουτο.... Παλιοτερα δεν τον επιανα!

----------


## m0bius

Σήμερα κάποια στιγμή θα κάνω ένα πρόχειρο scan να δώ αν σε βλέπω!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Πιανω και εναν 3Com, ειναι δικος μας με λαθος ssid?


Αν θυμάμαι καλά τον πιάσαμε και με τον _DiMoN_ στο scan που κάναμε στην ταράτσα του.

----------


## andreas

Εχω σηκωσει ΑΡ εδω και 10 μερες σχεδον! 
Συνδεονται διαφοροι κατα διαστηματα.... (κλασσικα)

Παρακαλουνται οι κυριοι με τις MAC Addresses
00:04:23:92:3a:86
00:0c:f1:16:83:95
να παραδωθουν  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ή καλυτερα να στειλουν ενα πμ!!

----------


## andreas

Απο σημερα-αυριο παιζει λινκ με ysam2....
Περισσοτερα συντομα

----------


## andreas

Μολις σηκωθηκε το λινκ ysam2!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pvas

Καλορίζικο  ::

----------


## andreas

Τωρα θα ειμστε και πιο κοντα  :Stick Out Tongue: 



```
skilla:~# traceroute www.bakolaz.awmn 
traceroute to r2d2.bakolaz.awmn (10.37.58.252), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.19.143.249 (10.19.143.249)  1.861 ms  1.657 ms  1.464 ms
 2  gw-ysam2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.68)  7.145 ms  9.879 ms  5.269 ms
 3  10.37.56.85 (10.37.56.85)  23.644 ms  27.884 ms  22.025 ms
 4  gw-dermanis.bakolaz.awmn (10.37.58.65)  39.040 ms  57.595 ms  30.857 ms
 5  r2d2.bakolaz.awmn (10.37.58.252)  34.311 ms  30.133 ms  31.042 ms
```

----------


## pvas

> Τωρα θα ειμστε και πιο κοντα


indeed  ::

----------


## andreas

::  Εγιναν αλλαγες στην τοποθετηση των καλοδιων [ανοικτηκαν τρυπες κτλ] = 2-3 ωρες με πεσμενα καλωδια  :: 

 ::  Αλλαχτηκε ενας ανεμιστηρας με καινουργιο

----------


## andreas

::  Μπηκαν αλλοι 2 ανεμιστηρες (αλλα παλι ζεστο ειναι το καταραμενο!]

 ::  Το βραδυ θα μπει UPS 

 ::  Το λινκ με ysam2 θα γινει λινκ με ysam1  ::  [σήμερα ή αυριο βραδυ) 

Παρασκευη αναχωρω για διακοπες .... (μεχρι ~25/8 )
root εχουν οι apoikos,ysam, nodas και ο αδερφος μου
Σημερα-Αυριο θα εκπαιδευσω την μητερα μου να το ανοιγοκλεινει .... :>

----------


## andreas

To link με ysam1 δεν υφισταται πια. Σε αναζητηση νεου λινκ και παλι....

----------


## andreas

Απο σημερα δουλευει και dc hub (opendchub) με access list: 
10.19.0.0/16
10.45.0.0/16
 :: 
ns.skilla.awmn - port 777

----------


## nodas

ns.skilla.awmn:777 mpainei sto address

----------


## andreas

::  Link με ablaz3r (710)
 ::  Προστεθηκε ενας ακομα δισκος (160GB)
 ::  Τοποθετηθηκε οθονη
 ::  To dc++ hub ακουει πλεον και στην διευθυνση "dc.skilla.awmn"  ::

----------


## MerNion

Δεν κάνεις και ένα "κόπο" να βάλεις όλες τις υπηρεσίες σου στο http://www.awmn/services?

----------


## andreas

mpikan  ::

----------


## andreas

Σε λειτουργια το λινκ με ΣΕΛΕΤΕ 



```
Subnet Address   Broadcast Address     Netmask      No of IP's
10.19.141.184    10.19.141.191     255.255.255.248    8 (/29)
```

----------


## andreas

Προστεθηκε αλλη μια καρτα netgear

----------


## andreas

-> Αγοραστηκε αλλη μια Netgear MA311 (συνολο 4 τωρα).  ::   ::   ::  

-> Το πρωι εφαγε κολημμα το τροφοδοτικο και η σκυλα εκλεισε. Μετα απο μερικες καρδιοαναπνευστικες προσπαθειες επανηλθε 
 ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> -> Αγοραστηκε αλλη μια Netgear MA311 (συνολο 4 τωρα).    
> 
> -> Το πρωι εφαγε κολημμα το τροφοδοτικο και η* σκυλα εκλεισε*. Μετα απο μερικες καρδιοαναπνευστικες προσπαθειες επανηλθε


Γι αυτό την λένε σκύλα... Καλό σκυλ.... ψόφο δεν έχει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Ξαναψοφησε ομως....
Πρεπει να αλλαξω πολυμπριζο μου φαινεται...

--- edit 20/10/2004 ---
Η skilla θα κλεισει σημερα για αλλαγη πολυμπριζου (MGE Pulsar).
Επισης, θα τοποθετηθει και νεος εξαερισμος (οχι οτι τον εχει αναγκη αλλα σε δουλεια να βρισκομαστε)

-- edit ---
Το πολυμπριζο αλλαξε.
Ο εξαερισμος το καλοκαιρι  ::

----------


## andreas

Το επόμενο Σ/Κ (30-31/10) θα προχωρήσω σε μεταφορά στο νέο Class C.
Οι χρηστες απο Σελετε να μου πουν ποσες ΙΡ θελουν.




> 10.19.146.0/24


Επισης, θα αλλαχθει η CPU απο 667 σε 800Mhz εντος των ημερων.

-- edit 21/10/2004 --- 
Μολις την αλλαξα  ::

----------


## andreas

Η αλλαγη στο νεο C class μαλλον θα γινει την Πεμπτη!

----------


## andreas

```
-= ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ 10.19.146.0/24 =-

Subnet Name     Subnet Address   Broadcast Address     Netmask      No of IP's
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SELETE		10.19.146.0	10.19.146.63	255.255.255.192		62 (/26)
LAN		10.19.146.160	10.19.146.167	255.255.255.248		6  (/29)
SELETE-LINK	10.19.146.248	10.19.141.255	255.255.255.248		6 AWMN-1064-2720 (/29)
APOIKOS-LINK	10.19.145.???	10.19.145.???	255.255.255.248		6 AWMN-1557-1064 (/29)
Ablz3r-LINK	10.21.125.96	10.21.125.103	255.255.255.248		6 AWMN-710-1094-1064 (/29)


~~ link με Apoikos(1557) ~~
Απο το C class του Apoikos
10.19.145.?? :
10.19.145.?? :
10.19.145.?? :

~~ link με Ablz3r(710) ~~
Απο το C class του Ablz3r
10.21.125.97 :
10.21.125.98 :
10.21.125.99 :

~~ link με SELETE(710) ~~
10.21.146.249 : gw-skilla.skilla.awmn
10.21.146.250 : gw-selete.skilla.awmn

~~ LAN ~~
10.19.146.161 : ns.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.162 : xarivdi.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.162 : antara.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.165 : voip.skilla.awmn

~~ SELETE ~~
10.19.146.1  : houseclub.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.4  : moglis.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.7  : haven.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.10 : maverick.skila.amwn
10.19.146.12 : rambo.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.14 : lolos.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.16 : bad.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.17 : magas.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.18 : kollios.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.19 : davas.skila.awmn
10.19.146.20 : vicky.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.21 : sofia.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.22 : hlias.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.23 : irong.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.25 : tnt.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.26 : tonis.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.27 : vagos.skilla.awmn
10.19.146.28 : lambros.skilla.awmn
```

Αν τα δει κανεις βλεπει κατι τραγικο στον "σχεδιασμο" (τρομαρα μου) ???

----------


## andreas

Τελικα ηταν ελλατωματικη η CPU. Εβαλα παλι την παλια και εφτιαξαν τα προβληματα που ειχε. 

O cs-server δουλευει.... Συντομα θα βαλω και τα mods και ολα θα ειναι ετοιμα  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

andreas για πες μια την ip του cs!!!!!!1,6 ετσι???Αντε να παιξουμε και λιγο!!!



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## andreas

Η skilla κλαταρε.
Χτυπησε ο δισκος. Αν αυριο παρω τον καινουργιο θα σηκωθει αυριο το βραδυ.
Ο cs-server θα σηκωθει με την πρωτη ευκαιρια....
3 ωρες τον εστηνα και την επομενη χτυπησε ο δισκος  ::  

Ετρεχε/θα τρεχει στην 10.19.146.161:27015 (θα ξαναποσταρω οταν ξανασηκωθει). Ειναι για 1.6 μονο (με condition-zero δεν ετρεχε -εβγαζε "invalid version")

----------


## nodas

o andreas πηγε και πηρε αλλο 160 σκληρο απο το πλαισιο και χτυπησε και αυτος αυριο παει για αλλαγη.

----------


## jungle traveller

το 27015 τι ειναι?



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## nodas

η port

----------


## andreas

Ο 80αρης δισκος αλλαχτηκε με εναν 160αρη. 
Ολα παιζουν και παλι! [ο 3ος δισκος θα συνδεθει αυριο γιατι ειδα κατι περιεργα κολπα οταν παω να τους συνδεσω και τους 3 μαζι - δεν τους αναγνωριζει παρολο που τα jumperakia ειναι σωστα  ::   ::  )

----------


## andreas

-> Συνδεθηκε και ο 2ος δισκος. 
-> Τοποθετηθηκε ο Ανδρεας (η κεραια  :Stick Out Tongue: ) στο λινκ με ΣΕΛΕΤΕ.
-> Τo 80αρη πιατο πηγε στο λινκ με ablaz3r. Μολις φτιαξει το mac-filter λογικα θα παιξει.... 


Να δουμε πως θα δουλεψουν τα λινκ (ισως χρειαστει να βαλω το πιατο στο λινκ με ΣΕΛΕΤΕ).

----------


## andreas

ξαναχτυπησε ο δισκος  ::

----------


## thought

Απίστευτο ρε συ !!!  ::  Ξαναχτύπησε ? Μου φαίνεται πρέπει να πας να τους την πεις πολύ άσχημα ... Btw,και εμένα το laptop για βρούβες,θέλει αλλαγή οθόνης (1000 euro ,παίρνεις καινούριο δηλαδή !!!) Άστα να πάνε,αυτή η τεχνολογία μας έχει καταστρέψει ...

----------


## andreas

Δεν πρεπει να φταιει ο δισκος. 
Μαλλον η mobo!!

----------


## pvas

> Btw,και εμένα το laptop για βρούβες,θέλει αλλαγή οθόνης (1000 euro ,παίρνεις καινούριο δηλαδή !!!) Άστα να πάνε,αυτή η τεχνολογία μας έχει καταστρέψει ...


Και εμένα το Laptop είναι στην αντιπροσωπία της Acer για αλλαγή οθόνης. Ας είναι καλά η Ε.Ε. με τα 2 χρόνια εγγύηση...

@andreas:
Τι mobo έχεις;

----------


## andreas

καποιος μας εχει φτυσει ομαδικα μου φαινεται  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thought

> Και εμένα το Laptop είναι στην αντιπροσωπία της Acer για αλλαγή οθόνης. Ας είναι καλά η Ε.Ε. με τα 2 χρόνια εγγύηση...


 Μου χάλασε μετά από 2 χρόνια και 3 μήνες ...  ::

----------


## andreas

Ανανεωθηκε το σιτε! 
Δημιουργηθηκε και forum  :: 
Βγαζει ενα προβλημa το forum (οφειλεται στο οτι δεν υπαρχει smtp server)
θα διορθωθει συντομα (ελπιζω)

Πιαστηκαν τα χερια μου να περναω mods απο το πρωι!

http://www.skilla.awmn
http://forum.skilla.awmn

----------


## tripkaos

> #1064 - SKILLA 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -= ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ 10.19.146.0/24 =-
> 
> Subnet Name     Subnet Address   Broadcast Address     Netmask      No of IP's
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


θελει μια διορθοση νομιζω  ::

----------


## andreas

Μολις παρουν το C Class και δουλεψουν τα λινκς θα φτιαξω το DNS  ::

----------


## andreas

Τις επομενες μερες (μολις το επιτρεψει ο καιρος) θα γινουν αλλαγες στον κομβo:

-> τοποθετηση δευτερου σετ αντιριδων 
-> αλλαγη mobo (παλια ξανα)+ προσθηκη μνημης [με την προυποθεση οτι θα περασει ολα τα hardware test που τις κανω - ναι την βασανιζω την σκιλλα  ::   ::  ]
-> τοποθετηση καντενας για λινκ με noda
-> καποιες μικροαλλαγες στα πολυμπριζα

Αναμενεται να υπαρξει downtime[/i]

----------


## andreas

Απο σήμερα εξυπηρετει και τον DNS της ΣΕΛΕΤΕ (selete.awmn)

----------


## andreas

Απο σημερα στον κομβο υπαρχει και αυτο  ::

----------


## thought

Έτσι  ::  Με γεια  ::

----------


## andreas

Δευτερα θα υπαρξει διακοπη ρευματος για 6-8 ωρες και μαλλον το UPS δεν θα αντεξει!  ::

----------


## andreas

Σε λειτουργια και το λινκ με noda  ::   :: 

To link με abalz3r σερνεται , κατι πρεπει να κανουμε...

----------


## andreas

Λοιπον:

- το λινκ με ablaz3r πεφτει προσωρινα (λινκ στα 80k/s δεν εχει νοημα). Μεσα σε λιγοτερο απο ενα χρονο λινκ στα 300-400 εγινε στα 80

- στην θεση του συνδεθηκε ενας φιλος μου μεταξυ εμενα και ablaz3r δοκιμαστικα.  ::

----------


## andreas

Στο λινκ με αποικο μπηκε πιατο (απο την μερια του αποικου)
Δειχνει καλυτερα τωρα  ::

----------


## andreas

Στον κομβο προστεθηκε σωμα ασφαλειας για την προληψη και καταστολη τρομοκρατικων ενεργειων  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Πρόσεξε μήπως βρεί τα καλώδια νόστιμα  ::

----------


## Antara

Και με πλήρη εξάρτηση...

----------


## MerNion

::  
Μόνο μην κάνει "πιπί" στο LNB και δεν έχεις δορυφορική μετά  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Αυριο υπαρχει προγραμματισμενη τριωρη διακοπη ρευματος (11-14 δηλαδη 12.30 με 17.00)...
Λογικα το ups δεν θα αντεξει

----------


## andreas

Μικρο downtime(~1h) σημερα για αλλαγη πυρηνα + κρατημα backup + αλλαγες hostap

----------


## alex-23

καπου εκει πρεπει να ειμαι σου σημειωσα την θεση μου.

----------


## nodas

alex-23 ψαχνεις για bb

----------


## andreas

ασε τον προλαβα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alex-23

το feeder το εχω βαλει σε καθετη πολωση 
αυτι ειναι ι φωτογραφια απο το σπιτι του noda  ::

----------


## andreas

κοντα σου ειναι διαφοροι περιεργοι, παζαροπουλος κ.α.
σε λιγο θα ανεβω για scan  ::

----------


## andreas

Στον κομβο λειτουργει πλεον Counter Strike 1.6 Server.
Ανοιγει κατοπιν παραγγελιας 
Παιζουμε σχεδον καθε βραδυ --> μπειτε dc.skilla.awmn:777 για να παρακολουθειτε την ολη κατασταση!

*IP server: 10.19.146.161
Στατιστικα: http://cs.skilla.awmn*
Εχουν μπει amx_mode και διαφορα αλλα scripts ....


Οση ωρα παιζουμε cs κλεινει το dctc της skillas και το ftp (για αν μειωθει το cpu usage και γενικοτερα το traffic)

Περαιτερω συζητηση εδω:
http://forum.skilla.awmn/viewtopic.php?p=856

*Ο μονος τροπος για να μπειτε στον skilla cs server ειναι να βαλετε το patch αυτο*
http://www.skilla.awmn/tadikamou/cs16patch_full_V19.zip

----------


## andreas

```
Ο μονος τροπος για να μπειτε στον skilla cs server ειναι να βαλετε το patch αυτο
http://www.skilla.awmn/tadikamou/cs16patch_full_V19.zip
```

Επειδη εδω και 20 λεπτα καποιος προσπαθει να μπει!!

----------


## andreas

Μεσα στην εβδομαδα (Δευτερα-Τριτη) μαλλον η σκιλλα θα κατεβει για αναβαθμιση σε

AMD 1,4 + gigabyte mobo + 512RAM ddr

----------


## andreas

Σε λειτουργια λινκ με dlogic (μεχρι να βρεθει κατι καλυτερο και να βοηθησουμε τα παιδια στην πολυκατοικια του Mιχαλη  ::  )



Αυριο παραλαμβανω το καινουργιο μηχανημα! (celeron 2,4 + 512 ram)
Αν ολα πανε καλα θα υπαρχει downtime 1-2 ωρες

----------


## andreas

Up n running με το νεο μηχανημα! 

Καποια μικροπροβληματα αντιμετωπιζονται

----------


## andreas

.: Uptime-Project :. ::JJX::
http://www.uptime-project.net/page.php? ... &uid=49186

----------


## jungle traveller

andreas παιζει να σε βλεπω και εγω.alex τι bb καρωνεις??  ::  
Υ.Γ:Βασικα σε ειχα πιασει σε ενα scan αλλα ειχα πιασει ενα bb σου.

Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## andreas

Δωσε nodeid και οτι φωτο εχεις διαθεσιμη! 
Απο Δευτερα(ή Τριτη) που γυρναω να το κοιταξουμε!

----------


## andreas

Αλλαγη στην πορτ του dc++ hub, μπερδευε πολυ κοσμο
Τωρα ειναι 411 (η default)

----------


## andreas

Φωτογραφιες του κομβου θα βρειτε εδω:
http://gallery.skilla.awmn/

Στατιστικά για το forum εδώ:
http://awstats.skilla.awmn/

Μεσα στην εβδομαδα (Τεταρτη) θα γινουν αλλαγες στον κομβο.
Μπορει να γινουν αλλαγες στα ifs
(Η σελετε σιγουρα θα παει στο 80αρι πιατο  ::  και ο nodas θα παραμεινει στο ιδιο - για τα αλλα θα δουμε τι θα γινει)

----------


## MerNion

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες!

(βάλε και τα δυο στα services)

----------


## andreas

> Ωραίες φωτογραφίες!
> 
> (βάλε και τα δυο στα services)


Να γραφτει mod το οποιο να αναγνωριζει αυτοματα τις υπηρεσις και να τις προσθετει στο site  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MerNion

λες;  :: 

Μέχρι να φτιαχτεί όμως, πέρασέ τες χειροκίνητα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

τα εβαλα ηδη  ::

----------


## andreas

Αυριο ειναι η μεγάλη μερα! 
Θα βαλω και εγω το ληθαρακι μου στην δυναστευση της συχνοτητας!!
μπουχαχα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Ο *apoikos* παίζει με τα ίδια (αλλαξα κάρτα αλλα πάλι netgear ma311)

Ο *Νώντας* πλέον παιζει με την atheros  ::   ::  

Η *Σελέτε* είναι στο 80αρι πιάτο (απ'οτι είδα τα netgear συνδεθηκαν αμεσως και με στόχευση στο περίπου - αύριο θα γίνει η κανονική στόχευση).
Λείπει ενα καλώδιο να δούμε και πως δουλεύει στην πράξη!  :: 

Η andrew θα πάει τις επόμενες μέρες στον *wolverine*  ::  Ετοιμάσου!!

----------


## andreas

Αντικατασταθηκε η eth με μια ιδια (η παλια μαλλον απεβιωσε)
τα παντα ηταν μπαχαλο σημερα! Σελετε κοπηκε ρευμα, nodas κατω, με apoikos αλλαξα καρτα και περιπενω ενημερωση mac filter , το cisco εκανε νταιλικια ....

και ενας 160αρης δισκος πηγε για αλλαγμα (η κεφαλη ζωγραφιζε!)

Τι αλλο λειπει?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αντικατασταθηκε η eth με μια ιδια (η παλια μαλλον απεβιωσε)
> τα παντα ηταν μπαχαλο σημερα! Σελετε κοπηκε ρευμα, nodas κατω, με apoikos αλλαξα καρτα και περιπενω ενημερωση mac filter , το cisco εκανε νταιλικια ....
> 
> και ενας 160αρης δισκος πηγε για αλλαγμα (η κεφαλη ζωγραφιζε!)
> 
> Τι αλλο λειπει?


Φυσάει λίγο …….μήπως να κάνουμε όλοι μια δέηση…  ::   ::   ::  

Νταξει τώρα ο Cisco…?

----------


## andreas

ελπιζω (ακομα παλευω με τα exception σωμα με σωμα)  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Αυριο θα γινουν δοκιμες για το λινκ με wolverine και με Σελετε...

----------


## andreas

Απο σημερα το hub (dc.skilla.awmn) ειναι συνδεδεμνο με το hub του Nettraptor (dc.nettraptor.awmn)

----------


## andreas

Τις επομενες μερες θα γινουν καποιες δοκιμες με Νωντα (με καρτα αλλα παντα σε b - μην πονηρευεστε). Το λινκ μπορει να ειναι down για καποιες ωρες/μερες....

Επισης, σημερα προστεθηκε ενα ανεμιστηρακι - αλλο 1 ή 2 θα μπουν τις επομενες μερες (αχχχχ P4!)

----------


## andreas

Δοκιμαστικο λινκ με trackman 
Προς το παρον παιζει με μεγαλο packet loss
Αργοτερα θα κοιταξουμε να το βελτιωσουμε περαιτερω και απο Δευτερα ισως ακομα περισσοτερο  ::

----------


## andreas

Απο σημερα torrents εδω:

http://torrents.skilla.awmn/

----------


## andreas

Αυριο φευγω για διακοπες 1 εβδομαδα!
Θα επιστρεψω μετα για 1-2 μερες και μετα ξανα μεχρι μεσα Αυγουστου!  :: 

root εχουν οι apoikos, nodas, antara (ο αδερφος μου) και ενας ακομα απο σελετε για το καλοκαιρι.

Αν κολλησει στειλτε μηνυμα ή τελ. Εχω εκπαιδευσει τους γονεις μου για reboot  :: 


καλο καλοκαιρι!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλή ξεκούραση!  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλά να περάσεις βρε παλιοmod!  ::

----------


## andreas

Αυριο το πρωι:

- Προσθηκη cm9
- Αλλαγη πυρηνα (σε 2.4.31)
- Καθαρισμος κομβου

Στην συνεχεια θα δοκιμασω να βαλω την cm9 στο λινκ με νωντα - οποτε ξερετε.... (τα κλασσικα κολληματα)  ::

----------


## andreas

Εγιναν ολα αυτα

Εγινε και καθαρισμος στην βαση με τα στατιστικα για το cs (cs.skilla.awmn)
Εφυγαν ολα οσα ειχαν βρισιες, τα "(1)*" , ολα οσα ειχαν την λεξω "flor" (ελεος! εσβησα 40!!) , και μερικα που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν μονο 1 φορα (συνολικα ~150 nicks)

----------


## andreas

flashaριστηκε  ::   ::  και η τελευταια netgear μονιμα με τα σωστα firmware (θελω να πιστευω).

Δουλευει δοκιμαστηκα cm9 και εκπεμπει προς βριλλησια (σε β) μεχρι να αποδειχθει σταθερο το m*a*dwifi  :: 
essid awmn-1064-TEST

----------


## andreas

Συντομα (περιμενω 1-2 πραματα ακομα) θα προστεθει δευτερο pc στην ταρατσα (με mikrobrik - να δω και πως ειναι αυτο...)

Το routing θα το κανει το microbrik (10.19.146.161 --> xarivdi.skilla.awmn)
Tης υπηρεσιες θα τις εχει το 10.19.146.162 i skilla)

την ημερα που θα γινουν οι αλλαγες αναμενεται downtime μερικες ωρες..... (τις επομενες μερες)

----------


## andreas

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*

*Ο dns θα αλλαξει σε 10.19.146.162 οπως και ολες οι υπηρεσιες.*
Αν χρησιμοποιειται hostname θα παρει αυτοματα το νεο αλλιως πρεπει να το αλαλξετε με το χερι

----------


## andreas

το routing παιζει ηδη - σε 2-3 ωρες και τα υπολοιπα (μολις παρω το switch)

----------


## andreas

Νεο λινκ με alex-23 
Δουλευει 4,5mbps
και συντομα τουμπ*α*νο λινκ  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Ολα πρεπει να δουλευεουν τωρα - αν βρειτε κατι που δεν δουελευει pm  :: 
To link με αλεχ-23 σερνεται  ::

----------


## alex-23

το link με alex23 παει πολυ καλα αλαξα καναλι 
αλλα συντομα*ααα*

----------


## johnnie

> ...αλαξα καναλι... [/b]



Βάλε *alpha*  ::  
Παίζει μονίμως xxx  ::

----------


## andreas

- Bγηκε το πρωτο  :: 
2 ωρες στον alex-23 (ελεος που ανεβηκε για να αλλαξει τον feeder) 

- Που παιζει μονιμως ΧΧΧ?  :: 

- Αντε να την δω λιωμενη και αυτη  ::

----------


## alex-23

ευχαριστω που κραταγες την σκαλα για να μην πεσω 
αν δεν χαλαγε και το feeder σε 10 λεπτα θα ειχαμε ξεμπερδεψει
αντε και την επομενη φορα θα ανεβεις εσυ στην σκαλα  ::   ::

----------


## machine22

> αντε και την επομενη φορα θα ανεβεις εσυ στην σκαλα


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

χα! καλο  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> χα! καλο


Ολόκληρος λιμενάρχης να το ρίξει στην ορειβασία??? μπαααααα  ::

----------


## andreas

Αλλαχθηκε η 10αρα  ::   ::  eth με 100αρα και ξεμπουκωσε το συμπαν!!

----------


## andreas

νεα υπηρεσια *CACTI*

http://cacti.skilla.awmn --> awmn/awmn (φαινεται και στην αρχικη σελιδα ο συνδυασμος χρηστη*/κωδικου)

Σε οσους εχει προστεθει ο κομβος στο cacti και θελουν να λαμβανουν mail οταν πεφτει κατι (οχι μονο ο κομβος τους αλλα οτιδηποτε απο αυτα που εοχυν μπει στο cacti) ας μου στειλει πμ με το μαιλ του!

Αντε, συντομα και sms!!  :: 

το mrtg σιγα σιγα θα καταργηθει ... η σελιδα του θα γινει redirect στο cacti

----------


## andreas

- nod*a*s

- το mrtg καταργηθηκε - την θέση του πήρε το cacti (το mrtg.skilla.awmn κανει redirect στο cacti)

----------


## andreas

Οι DNS hostarontai (σαν slave/secondary) και σε 2ο μηχανημα (του αποικου - 1557) για την κακια περιπτωση που πεσει η skilla.
Ζωνες: 
skilla.awmn
nodas.awmn
selete.awmn
akis.awmn
machine22.awmn

Παρακαλουνται οι κατοχοι τους να επιβεβαιωσουν *με πμ* οτι εχει προστεθει στη ζωνη τους (και στο reverse) o dns του αποικου! (μηπως και ξεχασα τιποτα)

Επισης, περνω και την ζωνη του αποικου σαν slave  :: 

To σαβατοκυριακο ισως παρουσιαστουν μικροπροβληματα με τον DNS γιατι βρικα κατι ωραια howto και θα παιξω μαζι τους  ::

----------


## alex-23

εμενα δεν με εχεις στην λιστα  ::

----------


## andreas

σε ξεχασα - αλλα εισαι και εσυ στον αποικο κανονικα  ::

----------


## andreas

Τα επομενα λεπτα/μερε/ωρες θα κανω αλλαγες στον κομβο...
(αλλαγες σε καρτες κτλ)

----------


## andreas

Αλλαγες

- Μπηκε 40cm πιατο στο link με Νωντα
- Ολα τα καλωδια θα αλλαχθουν σε aircom
- Η κεραια με σελετε θελει διορθωμα (νεες τρυπες γιατι χαλασε η δαγκανα και δεν βρισκω αλλη στο ιδιο μηκος)

Ολα τα λινκ υπολειτουργουν (αν λειτουργουν  ::   ::  )

----------


## ayis

> .. 40cm πιατο ..


Από που το πήρες ;

----------


## socrates

> Αλλαγες
> 
> - Μπηκε 40cm πιατο στο link με Νωντα
> - Ολα τα καλωδια θα αλλαχθουν σε aircom
> - Η κεραια με σελετε θελει διορθωμα (νεες τρυπες γιατι χαλασε η δαγκανα και δεν βρισκω αλλη στο ιδιο μηκος)
> 
> Ολα τα λινκ υπολειτουργουν (αν λειτουργουν   )


Άντε άντε... συγχωρεμένος που δεν ήρθες σήμερα  ::

----------


## andreas

Eιχα παει στον alex-23 να συμαζεψουμε τα ασυμαζευτα και να βοηθησω να φτιαξουμε το νεο πυργακι (οσο μπορεσα...)  :: 





> .. 40cm πιατο ..


Μεταχειρισμενο το πηρα  :: 
Μεσα στις επομενες μερες ισως εχω μαγαζι για καινουργια (κατοπιν παραγγελιας)

----------


## andreas

Στις 30/11 του μηνα ο κομβος εκλεισε 2 χρονια! 

Ποια ειναι η παρουσα κατασταση:

4 λινκς (αποικος, σελετε, νωντας και αλεξ-23)
1 υπο κατασκευη με skra 
Μαλλον θα μπει δευτερος ιστος

*Νέα υπηρεσια*
TorrentFlux2.0  ::  --> http://www.torrentflux.com/
prive fisika! 

Επισης, σημερα ολα τα καλωδια θα αλλαχθουν με καινουργια aircom! 

Το λινκ με αποικο θα γινει a μεσα στην εβδομαδα
Το λινκ με σελετε θα γινει a συντομα (υπαρχει εξοπλισμος αλλα πρεπει να στηθει ο ιστος μονο)

----------


## alex-23

αντε χρονια πολλα  ::  
καλα λινκς

----------


## andreas

το link με αποικο θα είναι κάτω για καμια βδομάδα λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Blain57

Αιντα μπραβο!

jimis, ακους????  ::

----------


## andreas

Το λινκ με αποικο επανηλθε με εξοπλισμο a απο την πλευρα μου αλλα για την ωρα παιζουμε σε β  :: 
μουχαχα

Για καποιο λογο παιζει καλυτερα αποτι πριν!
Α ρε τρελα!

----------


## andreas

http://torrents.skilla.awmn/ --> κατεβαινει το σιτε
οσοι θελουν torrents πανε στο http://www.torrent.awmn που φιλοξενειται στον vaggo

Οσοι θελουν να βλεπουν *cacti* μεσω ινετ μπορουν απο εδω
http://cactos.homeip.net/

Οσοι θελουν να βλεπουν *forum* μεσω ινετ μπορουν απο εδω
http://ampranti.homeip.net/
Σεμνα τις σελιδες μεσω ινετ γιατι ειναι σε μια ταπεινη 384! 

Τεταρτη αν ολα πανε καλα και καιρου επιτρεποντος θα στηθουν 2 νεα ΒΒ
- θα σηκωθει νεος 5μετρος ιστος (2 ιντσες) - 3,5μ καθαρα
- με akis-man αυθημερον
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=1702
- με skra θα στηθουν ολα και θα αναμενεται μικροβελτιωσεις 
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4492
- το BB με νωντα θα παραμεινει σε α (dead end)

Για τα νεα λινκ θα χρησιμοποιηθουν 2 andrew + feedhorn
Ετσι ο κομβος πλεον θα εχει
1χ40 εκ πιατο
1χ65 εκ πιατο
1χ80 εκ πιατο
3x andrew

----------


## andreas

*a*poikos
μενουν μικροβελτιωσεις (καλυτερο κεντραρισμα)

----------


## andreas

Ενω ειμασταν πανω στο τρυπημα δημιουργηθηκε θεμα απο καποιον στην πολυκατοικια που θελει να παμε σε ΓΣ να το συζητησουμε ...

Οποτε αναμεινατε στο ... λινκ σας  :: 

credits:
akis: για τις τρυπες
jungle traveller για το κοψιμο του ιστου
alex-23: αν και μας την εκανε στα μουλοχτα τελευταια στιγμη μας διεθεσε το σπιτι του για να κοψουμε τον ιστο! (ο σκυλος σου ειναι τρελος φυλακας)
epsilon: για τον τροχο!
guest star & χορηγος: nodas  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


επισης, οσοι θελουν να εχουν προσβαση στην σκιλλα (linux) να μου στειλουν ενα πμ να τους φτιαξω χρηστη και οτι αλλο πρεπει  :: 

To link με ακη θα παραμεινει κατω μεχρι να σηκωθει ο ιστος

----------


## andreas

τα 2 πρωτα λινκ δηλωθηκαν στην ΕΕΤΤ!
Ελπιζω συντομα και τα αλλα 2 (ε παιδια?  ::   ::   ::  )

αποτι καταλαβα:

- θελει μια αιτηση ανα λινκ, οποτε υπευθυνος για το λινκ ειναι και αυτος που το δηλωνει.

- η δηλωση ειναι πολυ τυπικη....

----------


## sotiris

Η δήλωση έγινε για τα 2.4 ή για τα 5?

----------


## andreas

2.4

----------


## andreas

λινκ με ακη down
λινκ με σελετε up

----------


## andreas

ο κομβος πλεον αποκτα static ip και το skila.gr
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

*ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ
*

μου ηρθε σημερα γραμμα απο την ΕΕΤΤ με τις αιτησεις που τους ειχα παει απο εκει πριν 10-15-20 μερες (ουτε που θυμαμαι!)

Και ξερετε τι ελεγε? "Οι αιτησεις πρεπει να ειναι υπογεγραμενες απο τον αιτουντα και γιαυτο σας επιστρεφονται" 
καλα, 4 φορες ρωτησα την κοπελα εκει και μου ειπε "οχι" και την τελευταια στραβωσε κιολας! 

Αντε παλι απο την αρχη!
(τουλαχιστον ελπιζω να τις ειπε καποιος οτι τις υπογραφουν)

----------


## papashark

Φυσικά και πρέπει να είναι υπογεγραμένες, τόσο γκάου ήταν η κοπέλα ?

Δήλωση κάνεις, φυσικά και θα βάλεις την τζίφρα σου, είσαι υπεύθηνος για το ότι τα στοιχεία ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα.

----------


## andreas

Αμα η υπαλληλος σου λεει δεν χρειαζεται να υπογραψεις, να υπογραψω εμ το ζορι? θα με περασει για ψωνιο  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αμα η υπαλληλος σου λεει δεν χρειαζεται να υπογραψεις, να υπογραψω εμ το ζορι? θα με περασει για ψωνιο


Μήπως ήθελε να σε ξαναδεί;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Αντε παλι απο την αρχη!
> (τουλαχιστον ελπιζω να τις ειπε καποιος οτι τις υπογραφουν)


Μάλλον σκέφτηκαν να σου δώσουν μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία για να κάνεις ειλικρινή δήλωση...  ::

----------


## skra

Αντρεας?

αύριο το μεσημέρι στις 13:00 να παίζει το λινκ!!

Περιμένω να ποστάρεις εδώ πριν τις 13:00!!!

 ::

----------


## andreas

Σημερα πιθανον θα εχει διακοπη ρευματος 11-4 (δηλαδη 12 με 6  ::  )
Δεν θα αντεξει το UPS

----------


## andreas

> Σημερα πιθανον θα εχει διακοπη ρευματος 11-4 (δηλαδη 12 με 6  )
> Δεν θα αντεξει το UPS


τελικα διακοπη δεν εγινε! α ρε ΔΕΗ  :: 

Αυριο θα γινουν εργασιες συντηρησης στον κομβο - η βαση του πιατου για το λινκ με αποικο εχει χαλαρωσει μονιμα  ::  - αυριο θα δω τι μπορω να κανω ωστε να τις φτιαξω....
Θα υπαρξουν μικροδιακοπες στον κομβο (για να φυγει και η σκονη απο τα μηχανηματα)

Θα παρω και full backup του linux αυριο οποτε θα μπω σε init1 - αρα ολες οι υπηρεσιες θα κοπουν για λιγο

----------


## andreas

Αυριο το απογευμα/βραδυ θα γινουν αλλαγες στον κομβο (αλλαγη feeders / pigtails) και οτι αλλο χρειασθει.

----------


## andreas

λινκ με αποικο down για αγνωστο λογο μεχρι στιγμης  ::   ::  
το κοιταμε! 
Αλλαχθηκαν pigtails.

----------


## andreas

Ολα δουλευουν και παλι

ευχαριστω τον alex23 για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια στο κεντραρισμα ::

----------


## andreas

Σημερα θα κανω backup την skilla , οποτε θα υπαρχει διακοπη σε ολες τις υπηρεσιες για 1-2 ωρες

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 12:30 Δευ 27 Μαρ 2006
Spam/ban-end of story εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20088 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20088 Internet

----------


## sotiris

> Σημερα θα κανω backup την skilla , οποτε θα υπαρχει διακοπη σε ολες τις υπηρεσιες για 1-2 ωρες


Όλα καλά?

----------


## andreas

τιποτα καλα! 
εσκασαν ολα 

στην αρχη μητρικη , εφτιαξε με clear bios 
μετα τροφοδοτικο , πηρα καινουργιο
τωρα για καποιο λογο ολα ξεκινανε και μεσα σε λιγη ωρα (~5 λεπτα) σταματανε να δουλευουν ολα (ενω τρεχουν κανονικα απο πισω  ::   ::  )
μαλλον εχει χαλασει κατι πολυ ασχημο (glibc?)

Σημερα εσκασε και το μπρικι  ::   ::  
Ενω παω να συνδεθω (ειτε winbox ειτε telnet) πανω του μου βγαζει "router disconnected".Με reboot στρωνει. Παω να του κανω μια αναβαθμισουλα μπας και την γλιτωσω! 


οχι δεν ειμαι προληπτικος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xrg

Θές καμία βοήθεια;

----------


## andreas

Για την ωρα το κανω downgrade σε stable

Αμα δεν παιξει ουτε αυτο θελω πολυ βοηθεια  ::

----------


## andreas

το ψοφησα τελειως! 
Αυριο κατεβασμα και format  :: 
Οι υπηρεσιες θα επιστρεφουν απο αυριο το βραδυ σταδιακα μια-μια!

----------


## andreas

Το λινκ με σελετε ανεβοκατεβαινει εδω και 2 ωρες. Το σημα παιζει απο -60 μεχρι -95! Κολλημα του mt μυριζομαι!!

Εριξα το bgp μεχρι να δουμε τι φταιει

----------


## andreas

To link εχει επανελθει απο χθες το πρωι. 
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι κλειδωνει χαμηλωτερα 36/16 αντι 36/36 γιαυτο και ανεβοκατεβαινε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Νεα υπηρεσια http://nagios.skilla.awmn || http://nagios.skila.gr

Θελει ακομα καποιες μικροβελτιωσεις (κυριως τα hosts dependencies) αλλα για την ωρα παιζει ικανοποιητικα με sms notifications  :: 

user/pass: awmn/awmn

----------


## andreas

- Προστεθηκε νεος δισκος 160gb
- Νεο λινκ με Ακη (να δουμε ποσο θα αντεξει!)
- Μπηκαν iptables στο linux server (under construction)

----------


## sotiris

> - Νεο λινκ με Ακη (να δουμε ποσο θα αντεξει!)


Αυτό τι σημαίνει;  ::

----------


## machine22

Έπεσε σκούπα.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20862
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20862

----------


## andreas

Σημαινει οτι χρησιμοποιουμε το if του Νωντα μεχρι να επιστρεψει - μετα πανελ και βλεπουμε  ::

----------


## andreas

Νεο λινκ με Ακη !!!
θα βελτιωθει τις επομενες μερες αλλα για την ωρα παιζει 18mbit  ::

----------


## andreas

http://www.leechers.awmn ή http://torrents.skilla.awmn
Νεα υπηρεσια - (c) nodas

----------


## andreas

η skilla παρεδωσε - το απογεμα θα την ξανασηκωσω

----------


## Mixos

Γρήγορα κάνε της ένα ηλεκτροσόκ να συνέρθει!!!  ::

----------


## andreas

> Γρήγορα κάνε της ένα ηλεκτροσόκ να συνέρθει!!!


ειναι up , ξανακολησε σημερα το πρωι παλι την ιδια ωρα οποτε κατι παιζει....

----------


## houseclub

Υπηρεσιες και ολα τα τρελα σκηνικα της skillas down, μεχρι την κυριακη βραδυ που θα γυρισει ο andreas . O kομβος ρουταρει κινηση κανονικα

----------


## andreas

παιζουν ολα απο χθες βραδυ....

----------


## andreas

- dsl down μεχρι να ερθει η καινουργια ==> dns για ινετ δεν παιζει για την ωρα (μονο awmn)

- Αυριο βράδυ ή παρασκευη διακοπη στο mt για αν γινουν αλλαγες στο bios & stress test στο τροφοδοτικο  ::   :: 

Απο παρασκευη και μετα επιστρεφω τελη Αυγουστου.

----------


## apoikos

Καλές διακοπές  ::

----------


## houseclub

Ο κομβος εχει πεσει εδω και τρεις μερες. Ο Ανδρεας λειπει σε διακοπες , και δεν μπορει να σηκωσει αμεσα τον κομβο.Σημερα περασαμε μια βολτουλα με τον Noda apo την ταρατσα του για αυτοψια ,χωρις να καταφερουμε κατι σημαντικο. Μαλλον εχει χτυπησει η Compact Flash  ::  
Υπομονη μεχρι τις 16-17 Αυγουστου που θα γυρισει

----------


## alex-23

μπορει να εχει πεσει και το ρευμα 
το linux παιζει? αλλα να μου πεις δεν φτανετε εκτος αν μπορειτε απο internet

----------


## houseclub

ρευμα επερνε αλλα δεν ελεγε να ξεκινησει το mt με τιποτα .Το λινουξοπισι δεν φανηκε να εχει προβλημα

----------


## andreas

Τριτη βραδυ γυρναω, θα το κοιταξω τοτε....
Δεν μπορω να δω κατι ουτε απο ινετ γιατι ακομα και την dsl ακομα την περιμενω ....

----------


## andreas

Δυστυχως καηκε η μητρικη μεσα στις δικοαπες.
Αγορα καινουργια σημερα και σιγα σιγα τα λινκ σηκωνονται! 

Απο δευτερα θα κοιταξω να βελτιωσω και τα λινκς ωστε να παιζουν στα παλια καλα επιπεδα  ::

----------


## vangel

Καλό κουράγιο... Welcome back!!  ::

----------


## Mixos

Καλά, πως τα κατάφρες να κάψεις ολόκληρη μητρική, τι έκανες παλι, εεε??  ::  Δεν πρόλαβες να γυρίσεις από διακοπές και σε χώσανε, χιχι....  ::

----------


## andreas

καλωστηνα!!

----------


## thought

Αυτά είναι ! Καλώς σε βρήκε  ::

----------


## sotiris

Αντρέα στείλε μου το class-c της ΙΡ που έχεις πάρει τώρα από hol....γιατί σε εμάς είναι κλειδωμένο στα 250....να πάρω να τους πιέσω...

----------


## andreas

λινκ με alex down γιατι εφυγε η βαση του feeder μου  ::  
λινκ με σελετε down γιατι το πιατο τους κουνιεται  ::

----------


## dti

Καλά το feeder πού βρισκόταν;  ::  
Δεν είχες βάλει τη βίδα πάνω στη βάση;

----------


## andreas

Δεν ειχε βιδα (μαλλον βγηκε με τον καιρο και την καταλληλη στιγμη εφυγε)

----------


## andreas

Το link με αλεξ επανηλθε - το βρηκα στον κηπο  ::

----------


## alex-23

::   ::

----------


## andreas

Nεο λινκ με thought

2 panelakia (ενα 19αρι και ενα 24αρι)
Διαφορα? 15db !!! Αυτα ειναι....

----------


## thought

Ανδρέα το link παίζει μια χαρά τώρα.Κατέβασε και ένα τορεντ με ένα 2αράκι να γουστάρω  :Stick Out Tongue:  Έτσι έτσι ! Άντε να βγεί και το δεύτερο  ::

----------


## Mixos

Επιτέλους!!!!
Είδαμε φως!!!!
Μπράβο ρε Αντρέα!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Παει και αυτη η μητρικη! Ελεος, αναλωσιμα ειναι?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xrg

> Παει και αυτη η μητρικη! Ελεος, αναλωσιμα ειναι?


Τί τις κάνεις πιά;
Εγώ στα χρονικά μόνο μία έχω λιώσει..

----------


## NetTraptor

> Παει και αυτη η μητρικη! Ελεος, αναλωσιμα ειναι?


Μάλλον πας για νέο τροφοδοτικό μαζί…  ::

----------


## andreas

Υπαρχουν 2 περιπτωσεις
1. να κλαταρε απο υγρασια (νερο δεν μπηκε μεσα με τιποτα) . Λυση: φιλτρα απορροφητηρα παντου  :: 

2. απλα να τα ειδε λογω ups.... Το ups παροτι ειναι σχετικα καινουργιο δεν αντεχει ουτε 1 λεπτο αμα πεσει το ρευμα (ειναι και 800αρι!). Οποτε μπορει να εγιναν διαφορα εκεινη την στιγμη....

Αυριο θα δοκιμασω να δω τι μπορει να επανελθει, αλλιως 100% καινουργιο pc γιατι βαρεθηκα να ανεβαινω καθε λιγο και λιγακι πανω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Σηκωθηκε σημερα το πρωι, οποτε υγρασια!  ::   ::  
τωρα δεν δουλευει ο τετραπλος (irq?)

τα λινκ με νωντα και thought ειναι up [πελατες μου!  ::   ::  ]
τα υπολοιπα το απογευμα για να δω τι φταιει....

----------


## Mixos

Έτσι, έτσι....

Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια call us....  ::

----------


## andreas

up n running! 

Ευχαριστω τον thought για το pcokouto
Ευχαριστω τον alex25-9  ::  που βοηθησε να φερουμετο κουτι στα μετρα μας
Ευχαριστω την θεια καλλιοπη για τα κεφτεδακια 
 ::   ::

----------


## akis-man

> up n running! 
> Ευχαριστω την θεια καλλιοπη για τα κεφτεδακια


Δώστης πολλά φιλλάκια !!!!!!

----------


## houseclub

μηπως κατι ξεχασες ?? 0χ0χ0χ0

----------


## andreas

> μηπως κατι ξεχασες ?? 0χ0χ0χ0


να σου στειλω κεφτεδακια?

----------


## andreas

οι 2 δισκοι μαλλον εχoυν βγει off
Απο αυριο πανε για αντικατασταση

----------


## andreas

τουλαχιστον ενας δισκος βγηκε off (ακουγοταν η κεφαλη)
O proxy θα επιστρεψει μαζι με τον δισκο!

----------


## sotiris

Πολλά ανάποδα μαζί σου έπεσαν....τουλάχιστον μαζί έρχονται και μαζί φεύγουν...

----------


## andreas

> Πολλά ανάποδα μαζί σου έπεσαν....τουλάχιστον μαζί έρχονται και μαζί φεύγουν...


ευτυχως οι δισκοι ειναι σε εγγυηση! 
Ελπιζω να ειναι απο πλαισιο και οχι απο eshop  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

τελικα ηταν η καλωδιοταινια! 
ελεος!!! 
 ::   ::  

Ολα δουλευουν οπως και πριν!

----------


## Mixos

Damn!!!!!
Τουλάχιστον σε έβγαλε από μια παραπάνω ταλαιπωρία.....  ::

----------


## andreas

το σκυλι down μεχρι το πρωι

----------


## andreas

λινκ με σελετε down
Το παιρνει ο alex23

----------


## alex-23

::

----------


## sotiris

::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Να το πάρω εγώ που έχω πάρει φόρα?  ::   ::   ::  

ΑΑΑ και δεν με λες… κανείς από εκεί μήπως θέλει κανένα λινκ με Panoramix?

----------


## sotiris

Αντρέα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα γενικότερο με την Σελέτε?

----------


## andreas

> Να το πάρω εγώ που έχω πάρει φόρα?    
> 
> ΑΑΑ και δεν με λες… κανείς από εκεί μήπως θέλει κανένα λινκ με Panoramix?


ακομα ψαχνεις λινκ? Εχεις μιλησει με thought? Για στειλτου ενα πμ/τελ! 




> Αντρέα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα γενικότερο με την Σελέτε?


κανενα απολυτως
ο νικος τα κοντρολαρει ολα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## houseclub

sotiri υπαρχει ναι..γινεται μαχη ποιος θα μας εχει γκομενα

καποια στιγμη ανεβηκα ταρατσα , εβγαλα το ταρατσοπισι , το κατεβασα κατω.Πηρα μετρα για να κανω τρυπες στην πλατη απο ενα νεο κουτι hager που ετοιμαζω . Επειτα ξαναπηγα ταρατσα και πηρα τηλ ,ετσι ωστε να σιγουρευτω οτι ο κομβος σηκωθηκε κανονικα. Απο κατω μου ειπανε πως το if του andreas δεν εχει σηκωθει. Ημουν 45 λεπτα και το εψαχνα. Δεν φανταστηκα πως Αντρεας και ο Αλεξανδρος τα ειχαν βρει και ειχαν προγραμματισει την τραμπα.

οταν συνηδειτοποιησετε οτι η ΣΕΛΕΤΕ δεν ειναι τσιφλικι κανενος για να κανετε 
οτι γουσταρετε , το ξανασυζηταμε το θεμα..

σελετε -andreas up

----------


## andreas

ο ανδρεας δεν κανονισε τιποτα.- 

Και να σου πω και κατι? Το μισο λινκ ειναι δικο σου. Ειπα, "απο εμενα κανε οτι θελεις μιλα με νικο".To ποστ εγινε για αλλο λογο.

Τα υπολοιπα στο voip .
Αμα θες λινκ παραγγελνω τωρα super range και αντε γεια στους αλλους 
Αντε γιατι μου εχετε ζαλισει τα @@  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Εγώ πίστευα ότι θέλατε να υπάρχουν και άλλα λινκ εκτός του alex.
Τώρα εάν υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο του andrea, πιστεύω ότι καλά έκανε και βρήκε προσωρινή λύση με τον alex, ώστε να μην μείνει χωρίς έξοδο η ΣΕΛΕΤΕ....από την άλλη...ουδεν μονιμότερο του προσωρινου...

Βγάλτε και ένα λινκ με τον xrg που του έμεινε ορφανό το ένα του λινκ.

----------


## andreas

> Εγώ πίστευα ότι θέλατε να υπάρχουν και άλλα λινκ εκτός του alex.
> Τώρα εάν υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο του andrea, πιστεύω ότι καλά έκανε και βρήκε προσωρινή λύση με τον alex, ώστε να μην μείνει χωρίς έξοδο η ΣΕΛΕΤΕ....από την άλλη...ουδεν μονιμότερο του προσωρινου...
> 
> Βγάλτε και ένα λινκ με τον xrg που του έμεινε ορφανό το ένα του λινκ.


αστο σε παρακαλω. Δεν ξερεις τι εχει γινει οποτε μην τα ανακατευεις.
 ::   ::

----------


## andreas

το λινκ ειναι up n running
τερμα

----------


## alex-23

κοιτα να δεις οταν παιζει το λινκ με selete το δικο μας δεν παιζει καλα
πιανουμε μονο 15 megabit ενω οταν το λινκ με selete ειναι down εμεις πιανουμε 35 megabit

δεν μου αρεσει να γινομαι κακος αλλα ετσι ειναι και αυτη ειναι η αληθεια
οταν ενα λινκ παιζει με full ισχυ καλυπτει ολα τα υπολοιπα!

το λινκ μας ειναι down μεχρι να βρεθει ενας τροπος να παιζουν ολα ωραια και ομορφα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Τελικά οι CM9 είναι τελείως για τα μπάζα… αν σας δήξω τεστακι στους κόμβους jchr, wolfpack, ncksm, rf, ovelix, panoramix, bigboo και σια θα καταλάβετε…

Παρεμβολή ας πούμε από λινκ που παίζει στους 5200 σε λινκ που παίζει στους 5625. Γενικά η κατάσταση επιδεινώνεται όσο ποιο πολλά λινκ έχουμε σε ένα κουτί. Γίνεται δε αφόρητη, μας μπερδεύει και μας παιδεύει όταν έστω και 1 λινκ παίζει πάνω από 5-6 db… και αυτά πολλά είναι… πάλι ζημιά κάνουν….

Οι λυσεις είναι 2 … 
Aν θέλουμε πολλά λινκ προσέχουμε όλα αυτά που βγάζουμε να παίζουν στο 1 db.
Υπερκατευθηντικες κεραίες είναι απολύτως αναγκαίες. 
Σε περίπτωση που θέλουμε ένα λινκ ανάγκης… το στέλνουμε στην άλλη μεριά της ταράτσας η βρίσκουμε κάποιον ποιο κοντινό ενδιάμεσο κόμβο… 

Αποδεδειγμένα και από πρώτο χέρι, η συλλογή λινκ με 10 και 20 db στην κάθε κάρτα ενός κουτιού ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ .- 

Alex23 για κοίταξε και εσύ τι θα κάνουμε με το radio active κουτί που έχεις βάλει τον bigboo… πάσχει από τα ίδια συμπτώματα…νομίζω…

----------


## Cha0s

Συμφωνώ ότι οι CM9 κάνουν τα δικά τους.

Έχω σε ένα κουτί 8CM9 και είναι μία συγκεκριμένη που σε όποια συχνότητα και να παίξω (από 5000 έως 5900) σκίζει άσχετα λινκς που είναι μέχρι και 400mhz απόσταση...

----------


## andreas

> κοιτα να δεις οταν παιζει το λινκ με selete το δικο μας δεν παιζει καλα
> πιανουμε μονο 15 megabit ενω οταν το λινκ με selete ειναι down εμεις πιανουμε 35 megabit
> 
> δεν μου αρεσει να γινομαι κακος αλλα ετσι ειναι και αυτη ειναι η αληθεια
> οταν ενα λινκ παιζει με full ισχυ καλυπτει ολα τα υπολοιπα!
> 
> το λινκ μας ειναι down μεχρι να βρεθει ενας τροπος να παιζουν ολα ωραια και ομορφα.


τι να σου πω.... η ματαιοδοξια σου δεν εχει ορια.
Το λινκ μας επαιζε χτες με 30μβιτ . Δοκιμασμενα.Το λινκ με σελετε παιζει με 11db ισχυ απο εμενα τωρα. Απο την πλευρα μου τα λινκ θα παραμεινουν ως εχει. Αν δεν σου αρεσει κατι το λινκ μας θα παραμεινει οριστικα κατω

----------


## andreas

λινκ με αλεξ23 down
υπαρχει ενα ελευθερο interface (80αρι πιατο +cm9)

----------


## sotiris

Αντρέα κοιτούσα το wind...πρέπει να είσαι ο κόμβος με τα πιο κοντινά ΒΒ του δικτύου...δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλος που έχει το μακρύτερο λινκ στα 1.3κμ 



> andreas (#1064) -- 0,079km -- nodas (#2742) 
> andreas (#1064) -- 1,282km -- estia (#2720) 
> andreas (#1064) -- 0,367km -- apoikos (#1557) 
> andreas (#1064) -- 0,957km -- Akis (#1702)

----------


## NetTraptor

LOL

Nettraptor  ::   ::   ::   :: 
*ΠΣ*εφτη...

----------


## andreas

> Αντρέα κοιτούσα το wind...πρέπει να είσαι ο κόμβος με τα πιο κοντινά ΒΒ του δικτύου...δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλος που έχει το μακρύτερο λινκ στα 1.3κμ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andreas (#1064) -- 0,079km -- nodas (#2742) 
> andreas (#1064) -- 1,282km -- estia (#2720) 
> andreas (#1064) -- 0,367km -- apoikos (#1557) 
> andreas (#1064) -- 0,957km -- Akis (#1702)


γιαυτο εριξα το πιο μακρινο για να βρω ενα ακομα πιο κοντινο  ::

----------


## jopa

2,714km θα είναι πολλά δλδ??? Αν βγει jopa-andreas θα σπάσουμε κανά ρεκόρ? Αντρέα, αν είναι έτσι, τότε ψήνομαι πιο πολύ να βγει  ::

----------


## andreas

> 2,714km θα είναι πολλά δλδ??? Αν βγει jopa-andreas θα σπάσουμε κανά ρεκόρ? Αντρέα, αν είναι έτσι, τότε ψήνομαι πιο πολύ να βγει


Ειμαι ετοιμος, παρε εξοπλισμο και το βγαζουμε  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Sotiris

κάνεις λάθος, το μικρότερο λινκ το έχω εγώ . 

Κάτω από 100 μέτρα

----------


## sotiris

Εσένα δεν μετράει, είναι με καλώδιο....

----------


## andreas

κατω απο 79 μ που εχω με τον νωντα??

----------


## jungle traveller

37 μετρα mick_flemm-kakis

----------


## NetTraptor

Προς στιγμή νόμιζα ότι τα μακρύτερα ήταν καλυτερα

----------


## andreas

3 χρονια (καλα μην βαρατε - σχεδον 3!) up n running  ::   ::   ::  

Να τα εκατοστησουμε  ::   ::

----------


## pouran24

Η παροικια της skillas Ανδρέα, σου ευχόμαστε
*Χρόνια Πολλά και ό,τι επιθυμείς να το χεις φίλε*

Και να προσέχεις το skilli γιατι πέφτει συχνά τώρα τελευταία  ::  
Να σαι καλα μέγα skillo-admin  ::   ::  

...και μην ξεχνάς την ούλοντεντ κάθε πρωι..
 ::

----------


## jungle traveller

χρονια πολλα!!!  ::

----------


## alex-23

ευχομαι να εχεις παντα srvicies και routes  ::   ::

----------


## xrg

Χρόνια πολλά!

----------


## houseclub

skilliari χρονια πολλα  ::

----------


## jopa

αν κ (λίγο) καθυστερημένα... Χρόνια πολλά!!  ::

----------


## andreas

νεο λινκ με jopa (2027)

----------


## andreas

σημερα εχει κεντραρισμα , μικροδιακοπες στα λινκς!!

----------


## andreas

Εγκαταλειπω την πολη για 3ημερο
Την αλλη παρασκευη εγκαταλειπω την ελλαδα για 1 εβδομαδα! 

Οτι πεσει επεσε , ψυχη δεν θα υπαρχει εδω!  ::   ::

----------


## Mixos

Καλό ταξίδι και όταν φύγεις εκτός Ελλάδος πάρε και πολλά πρ[email protected]#$%^κά μαζί σου......
Μπας και τελειώσουν...  ::

----------


## andreas

Ενα μικρο downtime σημερα αλλα τωρα ολα παιζουν!
Ακομα παιζουμε με τον backup dns, αυριο θα επανελθουν ολα. (για την ωρα εχει σταθει στο υψος των περιστασεων και παζει μια χαρα  ::  )
Αυριο επιστρεφει και ο mailserver  ::

----------


## andreas

Η σκιλλα επιστρεφει με 6/6 στα λινκ

Το λινκ με τον alex23 ειναι και παλι ζωντανο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## houseclub

απλα και υπουλα ..μου εφαγες το bb , να το χαιρεστε  ::

----------


## andreas

> απλα και υπουλα ..μου εφαγες το bb , να το χαιρεστε


λολ

----------


## Mixos

Μαχαίρια θα βγάλετε για τα bb  ::   ::   ::  

Καλορίζικο...

----------


## andreas

o adminaras την κανει

Τα λεμε σε 15 μερες!!!! Οτι πεσει επεσε  ::

----------


## andreas

Πιθανα προγραμαμτισμενη (καλο?) διακοπη ρευματος την Κυριακη 10 με 20.00 το βραδυ! Δεν ξερω βεβαια κατα ποσο θα επηρεασει και εμενα ή μονο οσους ειναι 2 στενα πιο κατω....

----------


## andreas

Το leechers εφυγε πλεον απο εδω.
Το σκυλι εχει κατεβει κατω, θα επανελθει γερο δυνατο απο εβδομαδα με ενα ωραιο raid 1 ή 5 , σε νεο σασι και με νεο hardware!!

----------


## andreas

Το σκυλι επεστρεψε με νεα καλουδια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πόσο κόστισε αυτό το κουτί; (Ή δεν είναι του κουτιού αυτή η μόντα που παίρνει έτσι τους δίσκους; )

----------


## andreas

> Πόσο κόστισε αυτό το κουτί; (Ή δεν είναι του κουτιού αυτή η μόντα που παίρνει έτσι τους δίσκους; )


το κουτι ειναι ανεξαρτητο απο το cage
Το cage πηγε $180 τελικη με μεταφορικα κτλ απο Αμερικη
Παιρνει 5 δισκους , ειναι hotplug και εχει εναν ανεμιστηρα στο πισω μερος για τους δισκους.

Μεχρι στιγμης , επειδη αρχισα να παιζω με το raid ωστε να το σπασω και να το κανω rebuild, δειχνει να παιζει καλα(=δεν εχω καψει δισκο!).

Με ενα 3ware controller ειναι τρελα!!!  ::

----------


## mojiro

η mobo μου θυμιζει την παλαια peggy (vol3)  ::  μεγειες

----------


## andreas

> η mobo μου θυμιζει την παλαια peggy (vol3)  μεγειες


Αντε, ελπιζω στην επομενη αναβαθμιση με dual core  ::

----------


## andreas

Απο εβδομαδα καποια λινκ θα γυρισουν σε wpa (με την συμφωνη γνωμη των απεναντι ακρων)

Ευχαριστω

----------


## andreas

*4 χρονια awmn*


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Aνήμερα τις γιορτής σου;

Χρόνια πολλά και χρόνια πολλά επομένως  ::

----------


## andreas

> Aνήμερα τις γιορτής σου;
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά και χρόνια πολλά επομένως


τα μεγαλα πραματα μεγαλες μερες συμβαινουν  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Πολύχρονος Ανδρέα.

----------


## andreas

Αυριο πρωι θα γινουν μικροδιακοπες για εργασιες συντηρησης στον ιστο (σφυξιμο αντιριδες και ιστου και ενα ξεσκονισμα στο mt)

----------


## andreas

η ταρατσα σημερα...

----------


## andreas

Νεο AP με ssid "awmn-1064-ap" . Ειναι cisco 1242 με 2 rubberakia. Αν δουμε οτι εχει ζητηση ισως βαλω και μια *ΜΙΚΡΗ* (=5dbi) μικρη κεραιουλα

Μπαινει οποιος θελει, εχει αυτοματα dhcp απο το 10.19.146.0/26
*Θα προτιμουσα καθε client να παιρνει ενα ξεχωριστο subnet (8araki minimum) να κανει δουλεια του ομορφα και ωραια!* 

Προς το παρων βγαινει και ινετ, μεχρι το βραδυ θα κοπει  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ευχαριστω τον xrg για την ethernet που μου δανεισε  ::

----------


## houseclub

γιδοβοσκε και γιδομπέε, ακομα να φτιαξεις το σαπιοκόμβο σου??

----------


## andreas

> γιδοβοσκε και γιδομπέε, ακομα να φτιαξεις το σαπιοκόμβο σου??


Γιατι τι δεν παιζει?

----------


## fengi1

> Γιατι τι δεν παιζει?


το http://www.aggelies.awmn

----------


## Mixos

Χρόνια πολλά φίλε!!!

----------


## andreas

> Χρόνια πολλά φίλε!!!


????

----------


## Vigor

Της Αναλήψεως είναι σήμερα.

----------


## andreas

Το σκυλι πλεον ψυχεται με ηλιακη ενεργεια  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Ώπα ρε φίλε  ::   ::  

Καλή φάση. Πόσα Watt σου δίνει η όλη κατασκευή;

----------


## andreas

> Ώπα ρε φίλε   
> 
> Καλή φάση. Πόσα Watt σου δίνει η όλη κατασκευή;


Ελα ντε  ::  Αφου το γυρναει ...  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Αυριο διακοπη ρευματος 12-6
Ελπιζω μετα να κανασηκωθουν τα μηχανηματα...

----------


## andreas

Οι 4 πελατες του ΑΡ ρουφανε που ρουφανε ολη μερα, ας κανουν και τον κοπο να γραφτουν το wind.... Και να βαλουν και ενα λινκ με το ΑΡ στελνωντας ενα pm ωστε να τους προσθεσω και εγω

----------


## andreas

::   ::  *30/11/08 κλεισαμε 5 χρονια*

----------


## andreas

*Απο σημερα το AP παιζει σαν hotspot με authentication*
Οποιος δεν εχει user/pass θα μπορει να μπαινει μονο στο www.awmn & wind.awmn

Οι τακτικοι πελατες ας κανουν ενα τελ για τους κωδικους τους ή ας μου στειλουν ενα pm για να αποκτησουν accounts

----------


## andreas

Το ΑΡ θα κατεβει απο τις 10/1 εως τις 10/2.
Μετα θα ξανασηκωθει

----------


## Mixos

> *30/11/08 κλεισαμε 5 χρονια*


Χρόνια Πολλά!!!!

----------


## Olympic

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ

Αντρέα έβγαλες είδα Link με τον φίλο Νίκο #9967 

Καλές συνδέσεις 



Olympic #9735
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

> ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ
> 
> Αντρέα έβγαλες είδα Link με τον φίλο Νίκο #9967 
> 
> Καλές συνδέσεις 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic #9735


yep! Εσπασα το τεραστιο BB του 1,3 km με τον thought και μπηκε αναμεσα.  ::  
Βεβαια ειναι προσωρινο μεχρι να μπει αναμεσα ο serino (#14693) , ωστε να παιξουμε ολοι στο μαρουσι!  ::

----------


## Mixos

Καλά το link είναι τώρα στα -48dBm. Τα σπάει....
Επιτέλους ένα καλό link...

----------


## JollyRoger

με ισχύ εννοείται 0 ε;  :: 


edit:  ::  με 100db loss στους 5ghz, πώς γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## andreas

Το λινκ ειναι με τον nikos-ivu

Γινεται, πως δεν γινεται!? Οταν ειναι 300μ αποσταση, με 60αρι πιατο μια χαρα (βλεπε εμενα με νωντα , -40 παιζουμε! )

----------


## JollyRoger

χμμμ παίζει να 'χεις δίκιο.. πάντως εγώ ρώτησα ΠΩΣ γίνεται, όχι αν γίνεται....  ::  
ξέρεις;

το wind λέει 



```
<--- Απόσταση: 0.457 km --->
Free space loss:
100.45 dBm @ 5ghz
```


μπορεί κάποιος να μου κάνει τους υπολογισμούς με τα db των 60αριών γιατί δεν την παλεύω;

ποσα db είναι τα 60άρια;

δεν πάει: έξοδος απέναντι - free loss + gain δικό μας στα χοντρά;


άρα είναι να υποθέσω καμια 25αρία db τα εξηντάρια, και πάει 
+25 - 100 + 25 = -50? κάπως έτσι;

δεν έχω καεί αρκετά πάνω στο πως υπολογίζεται η ισχύς  ::   :: ...

----------


## andreas

κατι εχεις μπερδεψει!!  :: 

Η κατασταση εχει ως εξης:



```
SITES:       skilla <--- 0.457km ---> nikos-ivu <-- 0.892 --> thought
ADMINS:      andreas                          nikos-ivu                      mixosn
```

Ο mixosn αναφερεται στο λινκ thought-(nikos-ivu).
Το δικο μου με nikos-ivu παιζει -70 , ειναι προσωρινο μεχρι να μπει αλλος αναμεσα

----------


## JollyRoger

> χμμμ παίζει να 'χεις δίκιο.. πάντως εγώ ρώτησα ΠΩΣ γίνεται, όχι αν γίνεται....  
> ξέρεις;





> κατι εχεις μπερδεψει!! 
> 
> Τα λινκ εχoυν ως εξης:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> SITES:       skilla <--- 0.457km ---> nikos-ivu <-- 0.892 --> thought
> ADMINS:   andreas                          nikos-ivu                      mixo
> ...



 :: 

τι κάνεις γιάννη;

κουκιά σπέρνω...

 ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> χμμμ παίζει να 'χεις δίκιο.. πάντως εγώ ρώτησα ΠΩΣ γίνεται, όχι αν γίνεται....  
> ξέρεις;
> 
> το wind λέει 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <--- Απόσταση: 0.457 km --->
> ...


papashark comes to the rescue !  ::

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> χμμμ παίζει να 'χεις δίκιο.. πάντως εγώ ρώτησα ΠΩΣ γίνεται, όχι αν γίνεται....  
> ξέρεις;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κανεις τις πραξεις για το λινκ skilla-nikos-ivu (=0.457 km) που *ΔΕΝ* παιζει -48! 

Ασε τα κουκια ησυχα

----------


## JollyRoger

γιατί σωστές είναι οι πράξεις;

αυτό ρώτησα...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> χμμμ παίζει να 'χεις δίκιο.. πάντως εγώ ρώτησα ΠΩΣ γίνεται, όχι αν γίνεται....  
> ξέρεις;
> 
> το wind λέει 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Είναι 28-29db το 60αρι (ανάλογα αν έχει σωστή προσαρμογή το feeder με το πιάτο κλπ). Μέγιστο θα έλεγα το 29, ελάχιστο το 27.

θα έβγαζα 3 db τουλάχιστον από κάθε πλευρά για απώλειες 1 μέτρου καλωδίου, βύσματα, Pigtail.

Οπότε υπολογίζοντας με μέσο όρο 28 σε ένα 60αρι πιάτο, έχουμε όπως σωστά είπες 25 db κέρδος στην πραγματικότητα.

Αν μετράς -48 στην λήψη, αυτό σημαίνει ότι βγάζοντας τα 25db κέδρος του πιάτου σου, έχεις -73 σήμα (-48-25).

Αν βάλεις και την απώλεια των 100.5db για τα 450 μέτρα, έχεις 27.5db

Αν από την άλλη έχουν 60αρι πιάτο, σημαίνει ότι ο πομπός δουλεύει με 2-3db ισχύ εξόδου. Αν τα πιάτα αποδίδουν με την συνήθη μέγιστη απολαβή και έχουν 29db κέρδος και ότι 28, τότε τα 2-3db αυτομάτος γίνονται 0-1db έξοδο.

Αν από την άλλη έχουν όμως 80αρι πιάτο, τότε σίγουρα ο πομπός εκπέμπει με 0db στην έξοδο.


*Κοινώς ναι τα παιδιά εκπέμπουν πολύ χαμηλά, και έτσι στα 450 μέτρα μπορείς αν έχεις τρελό σήμα με 60αρια πιατάκια, εφόσον έχει 1 μέτρο καλώδιο κεραίας μόνο ! *

----------


## JollyRoger

thanks papa, αυτό ρώταγα...


πάντως όπως είπε ο ανδρέας, το -48 είναι σε άλλο λινκ...




> Η κατασταση εχει ως εξης:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> SITES:       skilla <--- 0.457km ---> nikos-ivu <-- 0.892 --> thought
> ADMINS:      andreas                          nikos-ivu                      mixosn
> ```
> 
> ...


άρα όπως τα υπολογίζεις πάμε στο -48 στα .89km (ίσως με ισχύ 6 και 80άρι όπως το θέτεις... αφού τo loss εκεί είναι 106.26 dBm άρα 6db παραπάνω...) ...


και προφανώς στο λινκ του ανδρεα απλά λείπουν 20db  :: 

οπότε εφόσον λείπουν 20db στου ανδρέα, θα μπορούσαμε να υποθέσουμε οτι ομοίως λείπουν και στο άλλο, και παίζει με default;
edit: 
μάλλον ε;... θελω να πω σε περίπτωση πχ κακής οπτικής που απλά κάποιος καλύπτει τη διαφορά με ισχύ... ποτέ δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι παίζει  :: 

δεν υπονοώ τπτ πάντως, σοβαρά... απλά είχα απορία πως υπολογίζονται κλπ...

----------


## andreas

Η xarivdi χθες το μεσημερι παρεδωσε....
Λογο βροχης δεν μπορουσα να παω ταρατσα χθες οποτε ολα σηκωθηκαν σηεμρα το πρωι

Μπηκε καινουργιο PC tualatin by trackman σε Dell μητρικη  :: 

4/6 links up!

ΝΩΝΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ σταματησε να βρεχει! ανοιξε το!  ::

----------


## andreas

Παρακολουνται οσοι εχουν access στην DSL να μην λιωνουν το rapidshare!
Να αφηνουν και bandwidth και για τον υπολοιπο κοσμο  :: 
Αλλιως ας παρουν ενα account  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Παρακολουνται οσοι εχουν access στην DSL να μην λιωνουν το rapidshare!
> Να αφηνουν και bandwidth και για τον υπολοιπο κοσμο 
> Αλλιως ας παρουν ενα account


Μάλλον έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι την ύπαρξη του JDownloader  ::

----------


## andreas

Απο εβδομαδα εχει ανασχεδιασμο των links...
υπαρχουν 2 interface (ή 1) ελευθερα, οποιος ενδιαφερεται για λινκακι *στελνει πμ*

----------


## VFXCode

> Απο εβδομαδα εχει ανασχεδιασμο των links...
> υπαρχουν 2 interface (ή 1) ελευθερα, οποιος ενδιαφερεται για λινκακι *στελνει πμ*



Εγώ ψάχνω λινκ  ::  Στείλε πμ όταν είναι να το γυρίσω  ::

----------


## choko

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Απο εβδομαδα εχει ανασχεδιασμο των links...
> υπαρχουν 2 interface (ή 1) ελευθερα, οποιος ενδιαφερεται για λινκακι *στελνει πμ*
> 
> 
> Εγώ ψάχνω λινκ  Στείλε πμ όταν είναι να το γυρίσω


στον κόμβος naxos (#13190) υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο if.

θα ήταν ιδανικό αν βγει ταυτόχρονα τόσο με naxos όσο και με vfxcode, ώστε να συνδέσουμε μαρούσι-καματερο σε 3 χοπς.

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> ...



Δεν είχατε με Gonzales εσείς?

----------


## andreas

Το ΑΡ ειναι και παλι πανω.
Το MT αναβαθμιστηκε σε 3.22

----------


## andreas

Νεο λινκ με wire (#7726)
Εγινε ενημερωση των DNS για ολα τα links

----------


## Mixos

Μπράβοοοο!

----------


## andreas

Αλλαγες:

- Για οσους περνουν DSL πλεον ειναι με ON αντι για netone (εκλεισε  ::  )
- Tο ΣΚ θα υπαρχουν διακοπές, για συντηρηση του μικροτικ 
- Θα κατεβει το cisco AP, γιατι δεν βλέπω να εξυπηρετεί την αποσταση που πρεπει χωρις εξωτερική κεραία.

Υπαρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός για 6ο λινκ προς το MALL/ Σελέτε / Ολυμπιακό στάδιο αν ενδιαφέρεται κανεις.

Το επομενο διάστημα θα γίνεί αναβάθμιση του mikrotik σε v5 και ipv6 σιγα σιγα!  ::

----------


## ysam

Μπας και περνάς από καμία τρύπα και με βλέπεις λες?  ::  για δες λίγο το #121

----------


## andreas

Αποτι θυμαμαι πρεπει να σε βλεπω με το κυαλια

Θα ανεβω πανω να τραβηξω μια πανοραμικη και να κανω update αυτη που υπαρχει στην wind

----------


## radio 623

Δηλώνω κι εγώ ενδιαφέρον για λινκ! Σου έστειλα mail μέσω wind.

----------


## ysam

Μην κοιτάς στο παλιό σπίτι.. Στο Ολ. Στάδιο να κοιτάξεις. Δες το #121 πάλι στο wind.

----------


## andreas

Έβαλα νέες φωτογραφίες εδω
http://wind.awmn/?page=mynodes&node=1064

Ελπιζω να υπαρχει τροπος να τις δει καποιος σε κανονικο μεγεθος...




> Μην κοιτάς στο παλιό σπίτι.. Στο Ολ. Στάδιο να κοιτάξεις. Δες το #121 πάλι στο wind.


Ναι, το γνωστο #121  ::

----------


## ysam

Βάλε λίγο ένα λινκ μεταξύ μας για να δω από που περνάει.

----------


## andreas

Στην αριστερη γωνια του γηπεδου

ωραιο avatar  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ysam

Ωραία βάλε κάτι να εκπέμπει προς εμένα και το κοιτάμε. 

Όποτε είσαι έτοιμος μου λες.

----------


## bedrock

Έχει και η σελετε κάποιο if free αν δεν κάνω λάθος.. Εμένα πάντως ΄συγουρα δεν με βλέπεις.. Δες μήπως έχεις οπτική προς τον φίλο ekouf http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=18889.

----------


## andreas

> Έχει και η σελετε κάποιο if free αν δεν κάνω λάθος.. Εμένα πάντως ΄συγουρα δεν με βλέπεις.. Δες μήπως έχεις οπτική προς τον φίλο ekouf http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=18889.


Το λινκ αυτο ηταν με Σελετε και ακομα δειχνει σελετε.... Καποια στιγμη επεσε το λινκ, εψαξα μπας και βρω καποιον αλλα ματαια  :: 
Ποιος ασχολειται με τον κομβο της Σελετε ξερεις??


Ηρακλειο δεν βλεπω  ::  Ειναι σε λακουβα

----------


## chorrer

> Το λινκ αυτο ηταν με Σελετε και ακομα δειχνει σελετε.... Καποια στιγμη επεσε το λινκ, εψαξα μπας και βρω καποιον αλλα ματαια 
> Ποιος ασχολειται με τον κομβο της Σελετε ξερεις??
> 
> 
> Ηρακλειο δεν βλεπω  Ειναι σε λακουβα


Αυτη τη στιγμη λειτουργουν 3 πιατα (4 λινκ) . Πανω στους ιστους υπαρχουν μονο αυτα τα 3 πιατα πλεον. Αναμενω απο τη διοικηση της εστιας καποια χρηματα ωστε να αγορασω 2 "σπιτακια" (σκεπαστρα) για να κλειδωσω τα κουτια με τα rb και να τα προστατευουν απο ζεστη κι υγρασια.......εχω να αγορασω και μια καρτα για να στησουμε το λινκ με θεμη. Δεν τη κοβω να περισεψουν περισσοτερα ωστε να αγορασω 2 καρτες κι επιπλεον εχω μονο ακομα ενα πιατο αλουμινιου ( τα αλλα ειναι σιδερενια και σκουριασμενα).

Αν θυμαμαι καλα το πιατο σου κοιτουσε προς ΟΑΚΑ, που εχουμε ηδη 4 λινκ προς τα κατω, νομιζω οτι θα ηταν καλυτερο να στησουμε ενα με τον Θεμη....απ την αλλη βεβαια, ας πουν τη γνωμη τους κι οι κλαραμπελ, bedrok, senius και θεμης και το βλεπουμε ολοι μαζι παρεα το θεμα.

Δημητρης απο ΕΣΤΙΑ ΣΕΛΕΤΕ

ΥΓ: Αν θελεις οταν αφορα κατι τον κομβο της εστιας . γραφε στο http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=7925&page=101 που το παρακολουθω καθημερινα κι εχω ψιλοβαλει και κανα 2 ακομα στο τριπακι να το διαβαζουν γιατι του χρονου φευγω κι εγω που ειμαι ο τελευταιος των δικτυανων στην εστια.

----------


## bedrock

Μήτσο ο Ανδρέας βρίσκεται στο Μαρούσι πίσω από την εστία. Εμένα γνώμη μου είναι να βγουν κοντινά-γρήγορα και ευκολοσυντήρητα λινκακια με μέγιστη απόσταση το 1 - 1,5 χιλιόμετρα.

----------


## andreas

Το λινκ που ειχαμε κοιταγε την αριστερη γωνια του mall προς (κεντρο) Μαρουσι!

Ειχα ποσταρει οταν προτοεπεσε το λινκ
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...332#post531332
αλλα ποτε δεν πηρα απαντηση.....

Προσωπικα με βολευει το συγκεκριμενο λινκ γιατι:

- ειναι το ποιο δεξιο σημειο που μπορω να βγαλω λινκ (τοσο στην ταρατσα οσο και απο αποψη οπτικης)
- ειναι σε ξεχωριστο ιστο και ακομα κεντραρισμενο στην Σελετε καθως ακομα δεν εχει βρεθει καποιος προς τα κατω!!!
- μας βγαζει προς τα κατω, αποσημφοριζοντας τα λινκ του Ακη...

----------


## ysam

Ανδρέα θα γυρίσεις κάτι προς εμένα τελικά or not? Κάπου το έχασα  ::

----------


## andreas

> Ανδρέα θα γυρίσεις κάτι προς εμένα τελικά or not? Κάπου το έχασα


Θα κανω μια δοκιμη με Σελετε πρωτα που ειναι ετοιμο κεντραρισμενο εδω και 2 χρονια!!

----------


## andreas

Την παρασκευη το βραδυ σταματησε να δουλευει το ΜΤ. Θα το δω αυριο γιατι ολο το ΣΚ ημουν εκτος Αθηνων

----------


## andreas

Up again!
Μεσα στο ΣΚ πιθανον να γινει και αναβαθμιση σε 5.x έκδοση

----------


## andreas

Επειδη η ΔΕΗ μας τον εχει φορεσει, η skilla θα μεταφερθει σε raspberry με ταυτοχρονη μειωση των υπηρεσιων που χρησιμοποιουνταν λιγοτερο  :: 

Οι υπηρεσιες που σταματανε (απο δευτερα 28/1/2013) ειναι:

DC++ hub: dc.skilla.awmn
Ventrilo Server
Proxy (οσοι το χρηισμοποιουσαν θα παρουν VPN ή θα βρουμε άλλη λύση)
Και το κουρεμα συνεχιζεται  ::

----------


## nOiz

Αντρέα αυτό καίει πολύ λιγότερο από ένα Atom ε?

----------


## andreas

2013-01-27-1304.jpg
το νεο σκιλοσπιτο  :: 

Του εχω βαλει φορτιστη απο blackberry (5V, 700 mA) και μεχρι στιγμης το εχω λιωσει... 
Δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με PC αλλα για εφαρμογες με λιγη κινηση ειναι μια χαρα!

Ο atom τι καταναλωση εχει?

----------


## nOiz

> 2013-01-27-1304.jpg
> το νεο σκιλοσπιτο 
> 
> Του εχω βαλει φορτιστη απο blackberry (5V, 700 mA) και μεχρι στιγμης το εχω λιωσει... 
> Δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με PC αλλα για εφαρμογες με λιγη κινηση ειναι μια χαρα!
> 
> Ο atom τι καταναλωση εχει?


Καλορίζικο, γουστόζικο φαίνεται αν μη τι άλλο!
Δεν έχω ιδέα τι κατανάλωση έχει ο atom αλλά φαντάζομαι αρκετά χαμηλότερη από κάποιο desktop cpu. Δε συγκρίνεται όμως με αυτό το σκατουλάκι!

----------


## NetTraptor

Από κάποιες μετρήσεις του confine ο στόχος είναι τα 20Watt με τα atom. Board, SSD, Mem, Cards.

κάπου εκεί παίζουν σε Watt βάλε βγάλε κάτι ψηλά. 

Το παράκανες όμως. Είπαμε downsize αλλά το έριξες στα τάρταρα  :: .

----------


## nikolas_350

Είχα κάνει μια μέτρηση παλιότερα με atom στα 38-42 va
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...052#post540052
Εάν αφαιρέσουμε 4 mini pci - 4*2-3 watt, έναν ενεργοβόρος 40αρι hdd - ~5 watt και αναγωγή va σε watt κάπου εκεί που λέει ο netraptor πρέπει να είναι.
Δυο post πιο κάτω έχει μια μέτρηση για το πόσο ακριβά πληρώνουμε τα φτηνά τροφοδοτικά στην φιλενάδα μας δεη.

----------


## andreas

Βασικα το κατεβασα ακομα ποιο χαμηλα! Ο δισκος μου εφυγε στο πατωμα με αποτελεσμα να χαλασει (ζωγραφισε η κεφαλη!)  :: 
Αφαιρωντας τα 500gb του ftp και βαζοντας ενα USB 8gb παιζει τελεια!! μουχαχα!

Παντως για την ωρα εχει σηκωσει bind9, apache (2 forums και κατι αλλες βλακειουλες),mysql , 1 cacti, ssh, proftp, iptables αξιοπρεπως!
Mενει να λυσω το θεμα του mail /webmail (εκτος αν το κανω outsource στην google! μουχαχα)


Αυτο που εχει αρχισει να με γοητευει ειναι το "intel i3 nuke"! 65w καταναλωση αλλα πολυ πιο δυνατο (δεν συγκρινεται). Βεβαια κοστιζει σαν PC....

----------


## nOiz

> Αυτο που εχει αρχισει να με γοητευει ειναι το "intel i3 nuke"! 65w καταναλωση αλλα πολυ πιο δυνατο (δεν συγκρινεται). Βεβαια κοστιζει σαν PC....


Για πες! Δε βρήκα κάτι στο google ψάχνοντας για i3 nuke... τι είναι???


PS: έχουμε γεμίσει το thread με off topic βέβαια...

----------


## andreas

Εμ, ετσι οπως το εγραψα τι να βρεις....

"intel i3 nuc"
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/...roduction.html
http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/13/i...in-october-po/

----------


## andreas

Λινκ με akis #1702 down [εκλεισε ο κομβος]
Λινκ με wire # down [ δεν τον βρισκω και το λινκ εχει πεσει 3+ εβδομαδες ]
Λινκ με alex23 #3375 down [ δεν βγαινει με τιποτα το λινκ ]
Λινκ με spef #8506 up 
Αναβάθμιση σε 6.4 Mikrotik


*Ψαχνω 2 link επιπλεον, οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας στειλει!*

----------


## Themis Ap

Για επικοινώνησε με τον kxrist αν θέλεις (εκτός και αν επειδή είναι κοντά στον alex23 δεν έχεις οπτική προς τα εκεί). Είχε και αυτός με τον akis, οπότε σίγουρα θα έχει ελεύθερο λινκ πλέον. Και αν χρειάζεται καμιά βοήθεια κανονίζουμε ταρατσάδα ΣΚ.

----------


## gvaf

Ανδρέα έχεις email...

----------


## nvak

Έχω και εγώ ελεύθερο interface.
Αν βολεύει το δοκιμάζουμε.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Έχω και εγώ ελεύθερο interface.
> Αν βολεύει το δοκιμάζουμε.


αυτό θα ήταν super!

----------


## andreas

> Έχω και εγώ ελεύθερο interface.
> Αν βολεύει το δοκιμάζουμε.


Απο τον #2315 λογικα, σωστα?


Εχω πρσεθεσει στην wind links με #2315, #10721, #18245 , #6840
Οποιος μπορει ας βαλει λινκ με #1064, να δουμε απο που περναει (μην περναμε εμσα απο το μεγαρο του ΟΤΕ)

Σημερα (ή αυριο) βραδυ θα ανεβω ταρασα να δω τι πιανω!

----------


## senius

Ανδρέα, για τους #10721, #18245, αν τους σκαναρεις, ενημέρωσε με για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε...
Είμαι σε αναμονή

----------


## andreas

Καλησπέρα,

Μολις κατέβηκα απο ταράτσα.
Για να σκαναρω προς Πετροπυπολη πρέπει να κάνω ανακατονομή στα πιάτα και να αλλάξω ενα πιατο με andrew
Υπομονή λίγες μέρες  :: 

Στο ενδιάμεσο, έχω ανοίξει 2 interface προς Χαλάνδρι/Χολαργό με SSID "AWMN-1064-BB-SEARCH-1" και "AWMN-1064-BB-SEARCH-2"
Αν τα πιασει κάποιος ας μου πει

----------


## andreas

Επανλήλθε το link με Wire #7726

Μενει 1 ακομα λινκακι!

----------


## andreas

Κάηκε το PC.
Θα αντικατασταθεί τις επόμενες μέρες με νέο.

----------


## kxrist

το κακόμοιρο........

----------

